# Trialsession in LE



## Trialmatze (20. Juli 2003)

Das Wetter so geil wie nie und da bietet es sich ja an sich mal wieder zu treffen. Und ich sehe ja in anderen Threads, dass ihr zur großen Reiselust angeregt worden seid und da wollte ich auch mal Leipzig anmelden. 
Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? Hat jemand Bock mal wieder in LE zu trialen?

Als Datum schlage ich mal kommendes Wochenende vor! 
Wer Bock hat soll sich melden...wir können ja auch den ganzen Tag in der City trialen, sodass sich noch mehr von der Citytrialfraktion zu uns bewegen! 

@ Wodkao und Elhefe

Auf euch warten wir ja nun alle  ... seid ihr überhaupt schon mal in LE gewesen...habsch was verpasst??? Ihr wolltet ja sogar mal nach WSF kommen, aber da sich das in meinen Augen net lohnen würde, würde ich es schön finden, wenn wir mal in LE zusammen trialen können und net im Sandkasten Schönborn 

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Also ich hätte schon Bock aber währe echt edeler wenn mal mehr kommen würden, gut damit du dazu n Thread aufgemacht hast Matze  WOllt dir noch PM Schrieben aber muss ich ja jetzt net mehr. Also Leude kommt nach LE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Muss auch sehen wie es meinem Arm geht nächstes WE, ich Trial zwar schon wieder aber es schmerzt bisi, denke mal nächstes we geht das. Bin Übrigens mit Ellenbogen auf Stein gefallen und mußte genäht werden.


----------



## konrad (20. Juli 2003)

haha!von wegen eure aktionen klappen immer auf anhieb und es gibt keine stürze!

nene,ich wünsch dir ne gute und schnelle genesung,damit wir wieder ein paar videos von dir und hüngi zu sehen bekommen!

tja,nach leipzig würde ich auch gern mal kommen,aber nächstes wochenende bin ich schon nicht mehr da-ich fahr nach schweden,ein paar elche mit meiner lauten HS33 erschrecken 
aber vielleicht am ende der ferien-so umd den 10.8 rum!?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Naja, ist ja nach dem Vid dreh passirt und bei was sag ich lieber nicht.


----------



## elhefe (20. Juli 2003)

@ Matze

Wie schon angekündigt, bin ich sehr daran interessiert, nach Leipzig zu kommen. Ich war auch noch nicht da, jedenfalls nicht in Sachen Trial.

ABER (ja, es gibt ein aber) Bin nächstes WE in Hamburg. Aber danach geht es, bin zu der Zeit auch relativ mobil und flexibel.

Von daher... Danach geht was...

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Na siehts doch Braun aus, verschieben wir es auf frn 9.8.!

Weil ich dieses We bestimmt noch ned so edel fahren kann und das We Drauf bin ich zur Bmx Dm in Berlin. Dann das We währe mir sehr Recht.


----------



## Mario-Trial (20. Juli 2003)

hmm also ich würde auch mitkommen, auch wenn ich nich allzuveil kann.

bin aber vom 08.08 bis 18.08 in spanien


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Verdammt klappt den garnix, Also Es müssen schon viele sein! mmh


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Juli 2003)

Naja, allso es wäre zwar schön, wenn es viele wären, aber diesmal ist mir das egal.

@ DJ_DisTurB

Mir ist *******gal ob du saugut oder eher nicht so gut bist! Hauptsache wir trialen zusammen! Hättest du trotzdem Bock an diesem Samstag oder Sonntag zu trialen? Wie weit wohnst du vom HBF entfernt?
Und selbst wenn wir zu zweit oder dritt wären ist mir das Rille! 
Meld dich mal, wenn du Bock hast!

@ Ronny

Na Hüpferl, wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Och man Le ist Geil und dieses WE ist schon gut aber es ist wieder so weit bis nach Le, wollen wir net wo anders was so Central ligt? Gibts da Überhapupt was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (20. Juli 2003)

@ Devil

Ich weiß net, ob meine Finanzen es zulassen, noch woanders hinzugurken...ich würde lieber in LE trialen, aber es ist doch kein Prob, wenn du net mitkommst. Wir fahren dann halt nen anderes Mal wieder zusammen, gell?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Juli 2003)

Joa ma schaue oder besser auf jeden fall! Aber glaub dieses we wirklich ned wegn dann Berlin brauch ich noch Geld und so, das We danach währe aber immernoch edel.  Mal sehen, da finden sich auch bestimmt noch viele Leute wenn wir den 9.8 schon jetzt verplanen!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Juli 2003)

Hey Matze alter Pornopacker... die Dresdner Chaoten sind auch am Start!!!   Sag halt mal noch ne Zeit und nen Treffpunkt und los gehts. MFG Robi C.


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Juli 2003)

Wann denn nun?


----------



## Mario-Trial (21. Juli 2003)

also mir is des egal, außer halt der 10 tage in spanien...


----------



## Trialmatze (21. Juli 2003)

@ Robi

 !!! Da frei i mi!

@ All, die kommen wollen

Macht nen Spruch, wann wollmer uns treffen?? Ist euch Samstag oder Sonntag lieber?? Wenn wir mal durch die Stadt gurken wollen (um Robi nen paar hübsche Mädels zu zeigen ), dann ist Samstag bestimmt sinnvoller...naja wir haben ja noch Zeit...mal sehen wie das Wetter wird....

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (21. Juli 2003)

Tja wie gesagt, am kommenden WE kann ich nicht. Das soll Euch aber nicht abhalten.

Danach lass ich mich an einem WE mal sehen. Hoffe doch, dass zumindest Ara (u. DJ Disturb) als Einheimische und Du Matze, als quasi Einheimischer  dann dort sind.

Wenn noch mehr kommen können, wäre das natürlich auch super.

Leipzig ist ja nicht nur einmal........

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Ray (22. Juli 2003)

da meine wenigkeit nun semesterferien hat wäre ich auch dran interessiert...


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Juli 2003)

Also ich hätte Zeit und Bock dieses Wochenende, Samstag um genau zu sein...

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Juli 2003)

Och man ich will auch dieses WE kommen aber Hüngi hat kein Bock


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juli 2003)

Um nen neuen Diskusionspunkt in die Runde zu werfen...gegen 12:05 Uhr in LE Hauptbahnhof? Dann dürfte auch mein Zug da sein...passt das jedem, der kommen mag?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Hm naja dann gibts kein Mittag mehr... aber passt sschon mit der Zeit wann ich aufstehe


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juli 2003)

Dann holste dir halt nen Döner oder so


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juli 2003)

Mist, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich doch erst 12:26 mitm Zug fahren kann. Wäre dann 13:05 Uhr in LE HBF! Reicht doch auch noch, wenn man bedenkt, dass Sommer und Wochenende ist 

ALSO 13:05 UHR VORM HBF?


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. Juli 2003)

wollt ihr wirklich in der Mittagssonne trialen gehen?? Ich meine es ist schon ganz schön heiß...

Andererseits wüsste ich auch keine bessere Zeit, da die hitze ja anhält. Höchstens um 5 früh


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juli 2003)

@ DJ_DisTurB

Ich triale in Leipzig bei Wind und Wetter...wenn ich bedenke, unter welchen Umständen ich mit Aramis und CO trainiert habe, dann macht das bisl Hitze auch nix. Ob Schnee, Eis oder strömender Regen...wenn Trial aufm Plan steht, dann wird getrialt 

Ich war gestern a bisl an der Uni und am Regina sowie in dem Park dahinter und muss sagen, dass kleine Kinder oftmals sehr nervig sind.  Diese Fragen...immer wieder das gleiche...und jetzt sind auch noch so viele unterwegs wegen den Ferien...nee...

Morgen fahre ich erst nach Halle und anschließend wieder nach LE...so an die Uni...wohnst du weit weg vom Hauptbahnhof? Kennst du die Unikante? Wenn du morgen Bock hast und es einrichten kannst, dann können wir uns morgen schon mal treffen. Du könntest mir deine Handynummer per PM schicken und ich melde mich dann, wenn ich an der Unikante bin...vorausgesetzt, du hast dann nicht noch nen Weg von ner Stunde! Also sag mal bescheid! Mir ist auch wie gesagt egal ob du viel oder wenig kannst! Hauptsache noch nen Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Und Samstag nicht vergessen!!!
Ich hab eben nochmal meine Flege angeflext... jetz bremst das wieder geilo für 2 Monate


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Juli 2003)

Also wer kommt jetzt alles, ordentliche meldung bitte  wenn viele kommen hat hüngi vieleicht auch bock. Tut mir zu liebe


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2003)

Also ich bin in jedemfall da und ich hoffe ihr beiden kommt auch! Dann der Matze, Aramis!? Vieleicht andere aus Leipzig, Jerry, Chritoph...? Ihr auch oder?  Hmm Oger? DJ...
Berlin Trial Team? Sept? 
Robi? Alex?


Ronny


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. Juli 2003)

Also ich bin in jedem Fall dabei, bei sowas sag ich net nein.

Also ich wohn in Althen, dass is schon ein Stückchen weg, allerdings fahr ich immer mit dem Zug zum HBF (15Min)

Zwei fahren rein (stündlich 32 und 50 am HBF). Also das Prob wärs nicht! Allerdings bin ich hier nicht immer erreichbar per Handy (Hab mein Zimmer im "Keller")

Also die Innenstadt und die trialmöglichkeiten (in meiner Klasse ) kenn ich schon relativ gut (bin vor 2 Jahren täglich in der Stadt gewesen), d.h. ich kenne auch den Uniblock, Regina, etc. .

Also am besten ich schick dir ma ne PN


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

@ Robi&co

Also wie gesagt, gegen 13:00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof (Mitteleingang)! Schafft ihr das?

@ Oger Ray 

Wie schauts bei dir aus? 13:00 Uhr am HBF? Geht das klar! 

@ Ronny

Bei dir klappts ja immer  Bring gute Laune und Trialbegeisterung mit!!! 

Also dann bis morgen! Ich freue mich schon! 
Matze


----------



## Ray (25. Juli 2003)

wo kann ich dort günstig parken? würde mit dem auto kommen


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

hhmmm...günstig in Leipzig parken 

Vielleicht kannst du dich gleich mit dem Ronny treffen. Der stellt sein Auto meistens am Regina Park ab, wo das Parken nix kostet, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Ansonsten ist da halt nen Parkhaus am HBF, aber das ist Gebührenpflichtig!
Meld dich mal beim Ronny, dann trefft ihr euch irgendwo in LE und fahrt zusammen zum Parkplatz und anschließend zum HBF!

CU
Matze


----------



## Ray (25. Juli 2003)

ja das ist vielleicht die beste idee.. hat einer die handynummer vom ronny?


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Juli 2003)

Hoi

ich weiß nicht genau von wo du kommst aber direkt um den Bahnhof gibt es Parkplätze.

ich fahre immer am Bahnhof vorbei (da ist der links von mir) und dann kurz nach dem Bahnhof links rein und dann die nächste (Nebenstraße) wieder rechts. Dort sind dann genug kostenlose Parkplätze!!!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Juli 2003)

Wieviele kommen nun eigentlich, weil wegen 3 man hatten wir nicht vor zu kommen... sorry.

Also wenns par mehr sind, sind wir dabei.13h HBF


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. Juli 2003)

Verdammt ich will morgen auch nach LE, Aber mitn Zug Kostet aleine die Hinfahrt 20  Ich rast noch aus, ich glaub ich muss den Hüngi lünschen


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. Juli 2003)

Jungs nehmt doch nen Wochenendticket, das kostet 28! Damit kommt ihr hin und zurück 

Also 13:00 am HBF, ich werde da sein


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

@ Mario

Das lob ich mir!

@ Robi

jetzt fang du net auch noch so an! Zum Kaffekränzchen können wir uns ein anderes Mal treffen aber morgen wollen wir trialen. Sicherlich ist es net schlecht, wenn nen paar mehr kommen würden, aber wenn du auch noch Leute mitbringst, dann sind wir schon mehr als 3 mit Ronny, Oger, Mario, mir...los komm schon! Ich will dich net betteln! Denk an die Mädels 

@ Devil T

Man oh man...machs dir net so schwer. Packs Rad in Zug und nimm nen Wochenendticket. Mit Hüngi zusammen zahlst du dann nur 14 Euro für Hin- und Rückfahrt  

Matze


----------



## DIRT2002 (25. Juli 2003)

Falls ihr bissl was mit Dirt am Hut habt könnt ihr ja auch mal zum Hafen guggen, da binsch morgen net so allein dort


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. Juli 2003)

Also mit nem Trialbike sollte man wohl nicht auf de Hexe fahrn! Außerdem strampelt man sich ja tot bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

@ DIRT2002

Vor nen paar Jahren war ich da auch öfters. 2 Freunde von mir fahren ab und an auch noch dorthin, aber haben das letzte Mal gemeint, dass der vielleicht irgendwie abgerissen wird wegen nem Gebäudekomplex. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. Juli 2003)

Also ich hab auch gehört, dass die dort das olympische Dorf bauen wollen. Somit müsste das ja dann schon weggerissen werden, was ich aber eigentlich schade finden würde. Ich war auch öfter mal da und obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der Dirt Fan bin fand ichs eigentlich ganz lustig. Also wenn ich Dirtler wäre würde ich um den Platz kämpfen!!!


----------



## DIRT2002 (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@ DIRT2002
> 
> Vor nen paar Jahren war ich da auch öfters. 2 Freunde von mir fahren ab und an auch noch dorthin, aber haben das letzte Mal gemeint, dass der vielleicht irgendwie abgerissen wird wegen nem Gebäudekomplex. Ist da was dran? *



irgendwie siehts so aus als machen die schon die alten industriegebäude auf der anderen Seite platt.

glaube net das in nächster zeit was an den Trails passiert. Hoff ich zumindest


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. Juli 2003)

So, wie komm ich nun am günstigsten morgen mit der bahn nach LE? WIll aleine kommen...


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

Naja...mit so nem Wochenendticket halt. Das kannste das ganze Wocheende nutzen und kostet 28 Euro. Das kannst du mit bis zu 5 Personen teilen! 
Wenn du magst, können wir uns Sonntag wieder treffen, sodass du die 28Euro für 2 Tage verbrauchen könntest, jedoch wären dann am Sonntag sicherlich net so viele bei 
Bei www.bahn.de findest du den passenden Zug! Meld dich dann mal bei mir, damit ich dich vom HBF abholen kann!

Matze


----------



## DIRT2002 (25. Juli 2003)

das WE Ticket gillt doch nur für einen Tag oder?


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Juli 2003)

Achso...weiß ich net, aber warum heißt das dann Wochenendticket


----------



## Mario-Trial (25. Juli 2003)

es war mal so, dass es das ganze WE gilt, das wurde jetzt allerdings geändert!


----------



## Ray (26. Juli 2003)

gott... hier pisst es in strömen und die wettervorhersage für leipzig ist auch nicht gerade prickelnd... bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich für mich lohnt für dieses regnerische wetter 400km zu fahren


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Bei uns regnet es kein bischen und in Leipzig wird es auch net regnen.  Höchstens nen bisl tröpfeln und das dann nur kurz. Glaub mir! Sicherlich haste nen weiten weg vor dir, aber wenn wir eh dir erste Zeit in der City trialen, dann haben wir genug Möglichkeiten uns unterzustellen, falls es drauf ankommen sollte, was ich nicht glaube. Sieh mal bei wetter.com nach!

Sagt jetzt bitte net so kurzfristig ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (26. Juli 2003)

ne wenn es nciht regnet bei komm ich natürlich 

dann spinnt aber wetter.de


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Zum Glück bin ich net der einzige der das festgestellt hat. Wetter.de ist voll sinnlos! Die machen solche Abwägungsangaben und stellen Symbole mit Beamtendeutschumschreibungen hin, sodass dies eintreten könnte, aber net muss. Da kann ich mir mein Wetter auch selber bestimmen, sorry 

also bis nachher!


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Juli 2003)

Moin

am besten immer auf die Details achten:

Sonnenscheindauer      4 h 00 min Menge      1 - 3 l/m² 
Sonnenaufgang      05:25 Risiko      28 % 
Sonnenuntergang      21:08 Luftfeuchtigkeit      60 % 


Risiko 28Prozent... solange das unter 50Prozent ist würde ich mir nie sorgen machen, und selbst 1-3l/m² ist bei diesen Temperaturen echt erfrischend... letztens hat es bei uns hie 1l/m² geregnet, das war nach 15min. vorbei...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Gut, dann haben wir das auch geklärt und freuen uns umso mehr aufs Trialen...bis denne Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Juli 2003)

Matze, bringst du Digitalcamera mit? Maln paar Fotos von mein Rahmen machen....................


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Jepp, werd ich mitbringen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Juli 2003)

Matze, wo sind die Fotos von meinem Rahmen!? 
Hamwer ganz vergessen in der Eile...

Ahso wegen Ausweis... das warn mein Bruders sachen, der wurde angefahren.......

Ronny


----------



## DIRT2002 (26. Juli 2003)

und wie wars?


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Ich fands geil.  Wir hatten heute alles...einen Platten nach dem anderen, nen paar Stürze und zu guter letzt ist mir mein Rahmen gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. Juli 2003)

Wie denn das und wo, Bitte Bilder! Mach mal nen ausführlichen berischt mit best trick und sowat. Und Bilder wenn ihr habt...  Du armer Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (26. Juli 2003)

Ausführlicher Bericht...na du bist gut...wärste doch mitgekommen! 

@ Ronny

Ja da hättest du mal was sagen müssen! Ich hatte die Cam mit, wie du gesehen hast, aber dran gedacht habsch auch net. I hab ja net ma Trialbilder von dieser Minisession


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. Juli 2003)

Is egal, mach trotzdem dein Rahmen Riss rein und das Gruppenbild...


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

naja...die leutz waren bei


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

...und die hier


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

Robi, der Erdbeerensmasher C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

und der Riss, der sich hinter dem Unterrohrgusset von rechts nach links zieht. Ok, is schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich hab kein Bock noch andere pics zu machen, da das kein großes Trara werden soll...


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juli 2003)

Tcha Christoph... kein pace drauf 
da hättet ihr wohl doch hinkommen müssen!!!
Aba da is mein Richi mit drauf 


Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Juli 2003)

Uff, der Riss is schon Groß! Aber wenn der dort Reißt reißt der meist noch am Oberrohr gleich hinter der Verschweißung, schau da mal, war bei dem Schwarzen vom Hüngi auch so. Aber warum ist das Pace nicht drauf  Währ ich nur mit gekommen  mit euch trialen is immer so edel


----------



## Mario-Trial (27. Juli 2003)

Wenn ich so die Bilder sehe, könnte ich nen Hals bekommen, dass es gerade gestern so ******* war. Man man...

@ Matze 
Was machsten jetzt?


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

@ Mario

was soll ich schon machen?? Abkotzen, ne lange Zeit net mehr trialen und halt irgendwie versuchen an nen Level Boss Frame zu kommen...


----------



## Ray (27. Juli 2003)

hmmm.... ich hab an der selben stelle auch einen kleinen haarriss entdeckt, zwar nicht so lang wie Deiner matze aber das spricht irgendwie nicht für devil


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

Heiko soll seine Bude dicht machen!! Das kann ja wohl net sein...anders gesehen würde ich behaupten, dass unsere Rahmen dann doch wohl mit am längsten gehalten haben. Du hast doch irgendetwas von 3 Jahren erzählt und meiner dürfte vielleicht sogar noch älter sein  Aber trotzdem...nen Devil kauf ich mir nie wieder...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Juli 2003)

lol, das is Übel aber das war bei den alten Rahmen so, die neuen Halten... is bisl fehl konstruktion gewesen...


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

Mag ja sein, aber ich möchte nun nicht mehr überprüfen ob das wirklich so ist...


----------



## Ray (27. Juli 2003)

Lasst uns nicht länger darüber nachdenken und ein Lied anstimmen: "Gaaaaaaargamel...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

Jetzt hab ich sogar mal wieder richtig gelacht 
Genial die Typen...da haste was verpasst Devil T.  Die Typen waren so die Messe...aber Ronny hat auch mal nen paar nette Sprüche rausgehauen...die Sonne brannte, wir schwitzten alle und dann meinte Ronny, dass ihm kalt wäre...ich musste so feiern...der schiebt sich voll komische Filme, wenn der in Muttis Schnitte beißt  Naja...


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juli 2003)

Was ich hab gesacht mir is kalt? 

Glaub man nicht das meine Mum mir schnitten macht! Das macht sie seit ich 14 oderso bin nichtmehr...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Juli 2003)

Ich kauf mri auch keinen Devil mehr, is ehh alles Krum und schief an den Dinger  Aber trotzdem sollen die neuen Halten, nach soner Zeit darf aber auch n Rahmen mal langsam brechen... Nehms net so Schwer Matzilein  Aber ich sach dir glei damit der Heiko dafür viel Geld will, mit Schwißen und neu punlvern... hat Hüngi vor nem Jahr 180 bezahlt...


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Juli 2003)

Naja, das kann der ja wohl vergessen...ich habe das auch auf der neudesignten HP gelesen, dass man ziemlich viel Geld für ne Scheißreparatur zahlen muss und danach sieht der Rahmen ******* aus, wiegt mehr und fährt sich vielleicht noch anders. Ne echt nich...so nen Depp! Da kauf ich mir lieber gleich nen neuen!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2003)

Seit wann ist ein Rahmen kacke wenn er über 3 Jahre harten Einsatz überlebt?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Juli 2003)

Also der Service und so bei Devil is wirklich unter aller Sau, Soll er halt mal billigeren Alk für seinen Schweißer Kaufen


----------

